
Adobe acquires Behance - qdot76367
http://www.engadget.com/2012/12/20/adobe-acquires-behance/
======
jonathanmoore
As one of the first 100 on the Behance platform, I think this is a fantastic
acquisition for both sides. When a large corporation acquires a company you
love there is often concern, but seeing how the Adobe + Typekit relationship
played out I'm expecting great things.

~~~
killahpriest
Or Adobe + Phonegap. Adobe seems to do acquisitions pretty well.

~~~
drewwwwww
or adobe + photoshop, adobe + illustrator, adobe + basically any product you
can name.

let's not talk about the macromedia acquisition, though.

~~~
stevenkovar
It transitioned people to using the same suite of products, which I think is
huge for the creative industry at large; particularly with making it easier to
transfer files from person to person for collaboration, delivery, etc..
Remember when some designers used Photoshop, some Fireworks, and some Corel
Draw?

~~~
glomph
Fireworks was/ is for vector based graphics. That is a different use case from
photoshop.

~~~
duopixel
Fireworks a hybrid between vector and raster. It's for web/interface design,
which has plenty of overlap with Photoshop.

------
tannerc
This is great for Behance and Adobe both, I think. Adobe has immensely
powerful capabilities and Behance has a great network of creatives. Combined
they could go far (I hope).

It's good to see a company in my same industry make it this far.

------
jongold
Haven't used Behance for quite a while, but it would be awesome if it got
integrated into Creative Suite (think Kuler). Great news & congratulations all
involved.

------
1123581321
I'm hoping the acquisition will mean more rapid development of ActionMethod, a
beautiful product with some good ideas that just hasn't kept up.

~~~
Alex3917
Have you checked out Trello? I haven't used Action Method in several years so
I can't quite remember the details, but on the surface at least they look
fairly similar.

~~~
1123581321
I am a heavy Trello user. I would say it, Asana, new Basecamp and Flow have
pieces of ActionMethod in them.

------
treskot
This is a great move! I hope Adobe doesn't mess it up, its an entire community
they've acquired. With power comes responsibility and hope they wont use it to
monopolize the design industry altogether.

------
sixQuarks
show me the money! how much did they get?

